# caught a few yesterday



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

With the inversion bugging the crap out of me I had to get out of the valley yesterday, so I went up to one of my favorite spots and caught a dozen or so browns and tigers. Not much size to any of them but still fun regardless, kept 2 tigers to throw on the grill for dinner tonight, they were 11 and 13 inches. The downside to this spot is that they have now added angler access ladders over the fence in a few spots and will become just another popular spot that I grow to hate, it used to be a more private spot without easy access.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad you got out. Looks like you found a way to hook up. Interesting rig hanging from their mouths.


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

*Catching FIsh*

Can't beat a day away from the inversion.........that may become the winter theme here shortly. Glad to see you hooking up on a lot of fish. Give me 11 inch browns and tigers anyday.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I was hoping to get out again today but not on this weather.


----------

